# Fassone:"Segnali incoraggianti. Montella ha bisogno di tempo".



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

*Fassone:"Segnali incoraggianti. Montella ha bisogno di tempo".*

Fassone a Premium:"Abbiamo giocato davvero un bel secondo tempo. Sarebbe stato meritato il pareggio. Non commento l'episodio del rigore. Se l'ha fischiato vuol dire che c'era. C'è stata un'ingenuità di Rodriguez. Gli arbitri tendono a fischiare in queste situazioni. Differenze tra primo e secondo tempo? Il primo tempo è stato giocando in modo diverso rispetto al secondo. Ma in generale. Poi Icardi ha vinto la partita quasi da solo. Ma nel secondo tempo il Milan ha fatto la partita. Abbiamo costruito diverse palle gol. Questo secondo tempo è un punto di partenza importante in vista della partita di giovedì. Al Milan manca un Icardi? Non credo. La nostra rosa è completa. Ci manca il tempo. Si intravedono delle cose, il potenziale. Qualcosa è girata storta, abbiamo pochi punti ma c'è tempo per recuperare. Quanto tempo ha Montella? Noi ci siamo dati un primo traguardo che è alla fine del campionato. Ma non mi sarei aspettato di perdere quattro partite. Bisogna dargli il tempo. Ma Montella è convinto del suo progetto noi siamo convinti che ce la farà. Ci vuole il tempo giusto. MI dicono ricordati che quando Sacchi prese in mano il Milan all'inizio ebbe problemi come i nostri".


*Fassone a Sky:"Quel gol preso al novantesimo fa male. Le ultime due partite perse lasciano intravedere che c'è gioco che abbiamo timidezze ma che diventeremo squadra. Si riparte da Montella? C'è estrema fiducia e sintonia. Montella sa insegnare calcio e sa fare calcio. Lo farà anche quest'anno. Il mister sa come porre rimedio. I risultati arriveranno. Cosa può fare la società per invertire dal tendenza? Io penso che la società debba rispettare il suo ruolo. Ho fatto delle scelte. Loro mi raccontano e mi aggiornano. Poi io aggiorno il precedente. Il calcio è fatto di imprevisti e di risultati. Dobbiamo dare alla squadra e al mister la massima serenità. Il mister deve trasformare questi singoli in gruppo, in tranquillità. Se non entrassimo in Champions? L'obiettivo è quello. La prima parte del campionato è la più difficile e lo sapevamo. Contiamo di arrivarci nel girone di ritorno. Abbiamo 1,5 punti di media. Se non ci arrivassimo posticiperemmo di un anno tutti i progetti. Ma aspettiamo aprile maggio. Le cose si stanno costruendo, piano piano, ma arriveranno. Ne sono convinto. Troppe responsabilità a Bonucci? Lui le vuole e si esalta. Abbiamo completato il mix con tre esperti come Bonucci, Biglia e Kalinic. Leo è un campione. Basta poco e rivedremo il vecchio Leo".*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ecco qua! Ecco qua! Ecco qua! Ecco qua! Ecco qua! Ecco qua! Ecco qua! Ecco qua! Ecco qua! Ecco qua! Ecco qua! Ecco qua! Ecco qua! Ecco qua! Ecco qua! Ecco qua!


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Come si suol dire, sbagliare è umano ma perseverare....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mi hanno rotto pure lui e mirabelli.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma va a quel paese pure tu allora. Continuate pure così, sempre più in basso dai. Magari alle prossime 2 sconfitte consecutive ci pensate a cacciarlo.


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Niente non facciamoci illusioni, lo cacciano solo se perdiamo anche le prossime due, e forse neppure.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

Mi faccio delle domande ma non ho risposte: ma vogliono davvero buttarla questa stagione? E perchè?


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Premium:"Abbiamo giocato davvero un bel secondo tempo. Sarebbe stato meritato il pareggio. Non commento l'episodio del rigore. Se l'ha fischiato vuol dire che c'era. C'è stata un'ingenuità di Rodriguez. Gli arbitri tendono a fischiare in queste situazioni. Differenze tra primo e secondo tempo? Il primo tempo è stato giocando in modo diverso rispetto al secondo. Ma in generale. Poi Icardi ha vinto la partita quasi da solo. Ma nel secondo tempo il Milan ha fatto la partita. Abbiamo costruito diverse palle gol. Questo secondo tempo è un punto di partenza importante in vista della partita di giovedì. Al Milan manca un Icardi? Non credo. La nostra rosa è completa. Ci manca il tempo. Si intravedono delle cose, il potenziale. Qualcosa è girata storta, abbiamo pochi punti ma c'è tempo per recuperare. Quanto tempo ha Montella? Noi ci siamo dati un primo traguardo che è alla fine del campionato. Ma non mi sarei aspettato di perdere quattro partite. Bisogna dargli il tempo. Ma Montella è convinto del suo progetto noi siamo convinti che ce la farà. Ci vuole il tempo giusto. MI dicono ricordati che quando Sacchi prese in mano il Milan all'inizio ebbe problemi come i nostri".



Ciao.
Anche a Fassone da adesso.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Premium:"Abbiamo giocato davvero un bel secondo tempo. Sarebbe stato meritato il pareggio. Non commento l'episodio del rigore. Se l'ha fischiato vuol dire che c'era. C'è stata un'ingenuità di Rodriguez. Gli arbitri tendono a fischiare in queste situazioni. Differenze tra primo e secondo tempo? Il primo tempo è stato giocando in modo diverso rispetto al secondo. Ma in generale. Poi Icardi ha vinto la partita quasi da solo. Ma nel secondo tempo il Milan ha fatto la partita. Abbiamo costruito diverse palle gol. Questo secondo tempo è un punto di partenza importante in vista della partita di giovedì. Al Milan manca un Icardi? Non credo. La nostra rosa è completa. Ci manca il tempo. Si intravedono delle cose, il potenziale. Qualcosa è girata storta, abbiamo pochi punti ma c'è tempo per recuperare. Quanto tempo ha Montella? Noi ci siamo dati un primo traguardo che è alla fine del campionato. Ma non mi sarei aspettato di perdere quattro partite. Bisogna dargli il tempo. Ma Montella è convinto del suo progetto noi siamo convinti che ce la farà. Ci vuole il tempo giusto. MI dicono ricordati che quando Sacchi prese in mano il Milan all'inizio ebbe problemi come i nostri".



A questo punto, per me sono morti e con loro il Milan.
E' finita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sapevo che quella reazione di melma avrebbe gallianizzato Fassone...


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Ottobre 2017)

Sì,come no, ciaone...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che caspita dice?

"Gli arbitri tendono a fischiare in queste situazioni?"

Ma quando mai tendono a fischiare certe cose?? Stai zitto piuttosto di fare il finto diplomatico. Altrimenti dì semplicemente: "rigore generoso" e stop, fine.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Dio perdona loro perché non sanno..

Sacchi come Montella


----------



## Schism75 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Parole assurde..


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Al Milan manca un Icardi? Altroché


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

E quando ne usciamo più


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Non c'è più tempo.
Noi dobbiamo andare in champions quest anno.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Ottobre 2017)

Vergognati anche te.


Stacco perchè altrimenti qua spacco tutto.


----------



## Aron (15 Ottobre 2017)

Lo dico

Fassone, Mirabelli e Montella: andatevene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Premium:"Abbiamo giocato davvero un bel secondo tempo. Sarebbe stato meritato il pareggio. Non commento l'episodio del rigore. Se l'ha fischiato vuol dire che c'era. C'è stata un'ingenuità di Rodriguez. Gli arbitri tendono a fischiare in queste situazioni. Differenze tra primo e secondo tempo? Il primo tempo è stato giocando in modo diverso rispetto al secondo. Ma in generale. Poi Icardi ha vinto la partita quasi da solo. Ma nel secondo tempo il Milan ha fatto la partita. Abbiamo costruito diverse palle gol. Questo secondo tempo è un punto di partenza importante in vista della partita di giovedì. Al Milan manca un Icardi? Non credo. La nostra rosa è completa. Ci manca il tempo. Si intravedono delle cose, il potenziale. Qualcosa è girata storta, abbiamo pochi punti ma c'è tempo per recuperare. Quanto tempo ha Montella? Noi ci siamo dati un primo traguardo che è alla fine del campionato. Ma non mi sarei aspettato di perdere quattro partite. Bisogna dargli il tempo. Ma Montella è convinto del suo progetto noi siamo convinti che ce la farà. Ci vuole il tempo giusto. MI dicono ricordati che quando Sacchi prese in mano il Milan all'inizio ebbe problemi come i nostri".



E' da maggio che lodo Fassone, impeccabile per molto tempo, ma questa è la strada completamente sbagliata.
Non ci siamo, non è così che si ragiona in grande.


----------



## ildemone85 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi faccio delle domande ma non ho risposte: ma vogliono davvero buttarla questa stagione? E perchè?



perchè dal prossimo anno non ci saranno nemmeno


----------



## vanbasten (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Premium:"Abbiamo giocato davvero un bel secondo tempo. Sarebbe stato meritato il pareggio. Non commento l'episodio del rigore. Se l'ha fischiato vuol dire che c'era. C'è stata un'ingenuità di Rodriguez. Gli arbitri tendono a fischiare in queste situazioni. Differenze tra primo e secondo tempo? Il primo tempo è stato giocando in modo diverso rispetto al secondo. Ma in generale. Poi Icardi ha vinto la partita quasi da solo. Ma nel secondo tempo il Milan ha fatto la partita. Abbiamo costruito diverse palle gol. Questo secondo tempo è un punto di partenza importante in vista della partita di giovedì. Al Milan manca un Icardi? Non credo. La nostra rosa è completa. Ci manca il tempo. Si intravedono delle cose, il potenziale. Qualcosa è girata storta, abbiamo pochi punti ma c'è tempo per recuperare. Quanto tempo ha Montella? Noi ci siamo dati un primo traguardo che è alla fine del campionato. Ma non mi sarei aspettato di perdere quattro partite. Bisogna dargli il tempo. Ma Montella è convinto del suo progetto noi siamo convinti che ce la farà. Ci vuole il tempo giusto. MI dicono ricordati che quando Sacchi prese in mano il Milan all'inizio ebbe problemi come i nostri".



quindi mandiamo via anche fassone e chi mettiamo al suo posto marmotta?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Premium:"Abbiamo giocato davvero un bel secondo tempo. Sarebbe stato meritato il pareggio. Non commento l'episodio del rigore. Se l'ha fischiato vuol dire che c'era. C'è stata un'ingenuità di Rodriguez. Gli arbitri tendono a fischiare in queste situazioni. Differenze tra primo e secondo tempo? Il primo tempo è stato giocando in modo diverso rispetto al secondo. Ma in generale. Poi Icardi ha vinto la partita quasi da solo. Ma nel secondo tempo il Milan ha fatto la partita. Abbiamo costruito diverse palle gol. Questo secondo tempo è un punto di partenza importante in vista della partita di giovedì. Al Milan manca un Icardi? Non credo. La nostra rosa è completa. Ci manca il tempo. Si intravedono delle cose, il potenziale. Qualcosa è girata storta, abbiamo pochi punti ma c'è tempo per recuperare. Quanto tempo ha Montella? Noi ci siamo dati un primo traguardo che è alla fine del campionato. Ma non mi sarei aspettato di perdere quattro partite. Bisogna dargli il tempo. Ma Montella è convinto del suo progetto noi siamo convinti che ce la farà. Ci vuole il tempo giusto. MI dicono ricordati che quando Sacchi prese in mano il Milan all'inizio ebbe problemi come i nostri".



cosa ce ne facevamo del pareggio... 

e poi

il primo traguardo è alla fine del campionato
non oso immaginare un secondo o un terzo traguardo


----------



## Black (15 Ottobre 2017)

bè ragazzi, ma cosa doveva dire? tanta sfortuna anche stasera, non che abbiamo fatto chissà cosa, ma ad ogni errore la paghiamo. Se poi regaliamo anche un rigore al 90'....
io continuo a sperare che caccino Montella


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo ostaggi di tre incompetenti.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Premium:"Abbiamo giocato davvero un bel secondo tempo. Sarebbe stato meritato il pareggio. Non commento l'episodio del rigore. Se l'ha fischiato vuol dire che c'era. C'è stata un'ingenuità di Rodriguez. Gli arbitri tendono a fischiare in queste situazioni. Differenze tra primo e secondo tempo? Il primo tempo è stato giocando in modo diverso rispetto al secondo. Ma in generale. Poi Icardi ha vinto la partita quasi da solo. Ma nel secondo tempo il Milan ha fatto la partita. Abbiamo costruito diverse palle gol. Questo secondo tempo è un punto di partenza importante in vista della partita di giovedì. Al Milan manca un Icardi? Non credo. La nostra rosa è completa. Ci manca il tempo. Si intravedono delle cose, il potenziale. Qualcosa è girata storta, abbiamo pochi punti ma c'è tempo per recuperare. Quanto tempo ha Montella? Noi ci siamo dati un primo traguardo che è alla fine del campionato. Ma non mi sarei aspettato di perdere quattro partite. Bisogna dargli il tempo. Ma Montella è convinto del suo progetto noi siamo convinti che ce la farà. Ci vuole il tempo giusto. MI dicono ricordati che quando Sacchi prese in mano il Milan all'inizio ebbe problemi come i nostri".



Pessimismo e fastidio. Vado a letto con un'incaxxatura che non avevo da anni.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

non avrei mai pensato di dirlo
Fassone vergognati


----------



## Igniorante (15 Ottobre 2017)

Di che ci stupiamo?
D'altra parte, probabilmente di comune accordo tra le parti, lo slogan è "serve tempo e vedremo qualcosa di buono solo da Dicembre".
Ne deduco che ancora servano altre 4 o 5 sconfitte nei prossimi due mesi.


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

La colpa è anche loro.
Che senso ha Bonucci?
E che senso ha chalanoglu?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> bè ragazzi, ma cosa doveva dire? tanta sfortuna anche stasera, non che abbiamo fatto chissà cosa, ma ad ogni errore la paghiamo. Se poi regaliamo anche un rigore al 90'....
> io continuo a sperare che caccino Montella



Sfortuna ok. Ma il primo tempo pure è stata sfortuna?


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2017)

*Fassone a Sky:"Quel gol preso al novantesimo fa male. Le ultime due partite perse lasciano intravedere che c'è gioco che abbiamo timidezze ma che diventeremo squadra. Si riparte da Montella? C'è estrema fiducia e sintonia. Montella sa insegnare calcio e sa fare calcio. Lo farà anche quest'anno. Il mister sa come porre rimedio. I risultati arriveranno. Cosa può fare la società per invertire dal tendenza? Io penso che la società debba rispettare il suo ruolo. Ho fatto delle scelte. Loro mi raccontano e mi aggiornano. Poi io aggiorno il precedente. Il calcio è fatto di imprevisti e di risultati. Dobbiamo dare alla squadra e al mister la massima serenità. Il mister deve trasformare questi singoli in gruppo, in tranquillità. Se non entrassimo in Champions? L'obiettivo è quello. La prima parte del campionato è la più difficile e lo sapevamo. Contiamo di arrivarci nel girone di ritorno. Abbiamo 1,5 punti di media. Se non ci arrivassimo posticiperemmo di un anno tutti i progetti. Ma aspettiamo aprile maggio. Le cose si stanno costruendo, piano piano, ma arriveranno. Ne sono convinto. Troppe responsabilità a Bonucci? Lui le vuole e si esalta. Abbiamo completato il mix con tre esperti come Bonucci, Biglia e Kalinic. Leo è un campione. Basta poco e rivedremo il vecchio Leo".*


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Premium:"Abbiamo giocato davvero un bel secondo tempo. Sarebbe stato meritato il pareggio. Non commento l'episodio del rigore. Se l'ha fischiato vuol dire che c'era. C'è stata un'ingenuità di Rodriguez. Gli arbitri tendono a fischiare in queste situazioni. Differenze tra primo e secondo tempo? Il primo tempo è stato giocando in modo diverso rispetto al secondo. Ma in generale. Poi Icardi ha vinto la partita quasi da solo. Ma nel secondo tempo il Milan ha fatto la partita. Abbiamo costruito diverse palle gol. Questo secondo tempo è un punto di partenza importante in vista della partita di giovedì. Al Milan manca un Icardi? Non credo. La nostra rosa è completa. Ci manca il tempo. Si intravedono delle cose, il potenziale. Qualcosa è girata storta, abbiamo pochi punti ma c'è tempo per recuperare. Quanto tempo ha Montella? Noi ci siamo dati un primo traguardo che è alla fine del campionato. Ma non mi sarei aspettato di perdere quattro partite. Bisogna dargli il tempo. Ma Montella è convinto del suo progetto noi siamo convinti che ce la farà. Ci vuole il tempo giusto. MI dicono ricordati che quando Sacchi prese in mano il Milan all'inizio ebbe problemi come i nostri".



Sono d'accordo. Cambiare allenatore sarebbe disastroso.


----------



## Marilson (15 Ottobre 2017)

mi sbagliero', ma oggi si e' certificato il fallimento totale e completo del nuovo corso del Milan. E' finito tutto, probabilmente subentreranno altri investitori e andranno via tutti. Di fatto questa e' gia' una squadra da rifondare di nuovo


----------



## Crox93 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo dico
> 
> Fassone, Mirabelli e Montella: andatevene



Quoto.
Indegni, ridicoli e uguali (UGUALI) a Galliani.


----------



## Milancholy (15 Ottobre 2017)

Cumulo di sciocchezze pretestuose. Solo un cieco non avrebbe intravisto il potenziale tecnico, progettuale e filosofico del Milan di Sacchi. Solo un idiota (o finto tale) non percepirebbe il brancolare nelle tenebre di un allenatore (tatticamente quanto psicologicamente) ampiamente bollito.


----------



## Aron (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi faccio delle domande ma non ho risposte: ma vogliono davvero buttarla questa stagione? E perchè?



Forse perché ai piani alti c'è chi pensa di cacciare tutto il trio.


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

Malafede. Nessun'altra spiegaziine


----------



## Wildbone (15 Ottobre 2017)

Fassone competente come manager e comunicatore, non ci piove, ma ora è tempo che dimostri anche di avere gli attributi per prendere delle decisioni importanti per il bene della squadra. Mi aspetto che facciano un meeting decisivo domani, e che decidano per l'esonero di Montella. Qualsiasi altra soluzione vorrebbe dire che la dirigenza non tiene abbastanza ai tifosi nè al Milan, sportivamente parlando.


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Meglio fallire di sto passo


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma che caspita dice?
> 
> "Gli arbitri tendono a fischiare in queste situazioni?"
> 
> Ma quando mai tendono a fischiare certe cose?? Stai zitto piuttosto di fare il finto diplomatico. Altrimenti dì semplicemente: "rigore generoso" e stop, fine.



Mah, il rigore poteva starci. Quello si è butatto ma le mani addosso gliele ha messe.


----------



## krull (15 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Forse perché ai piani alti c'è chi pensa di cacciare tutto il trio.



Piani alti? Chi? É vivo Li? E Lu Bo? Dove sono? Che fanno di bello? Raccolgono margherite? Perché non erano nemmeno presenti alla presentazione di Milan China. Sono vivi?


----------



## Pitermilanista (15 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Premium:"Abbiamo giocato davvero un bel secondo tempo. Sarebbe stato meritato il pareggio. Non commento l'episodio del rigore. Se l'ha fischiato vuol dire che c'era. C'è stata un'ingenuità di Rodriguez. Gli arbitri tendono a fischiare in queste situazioni. Differenze tra primo e secondo tempo? Il primo tempo è stato giocando in modo diverso rispetto al secondo. Ma in generale. Poi Icardi ha vinto la partita quasi da solo. Ma nel secondo tempo il Milan ha fatto la partita. Abbiamo costruito diverse palle gol. Questo secondo tempo è un punto di partenza importante in vista della partita di giovedì. Al Milan manca un Icardi? Non credo. La nostra rosa è completa. Ci manca il tempo. Si intravedono delle cose, il potenziale. Qualcosa è girata storta, abbiamo pochi punti ma c'è tempo per recuperare. Quanto tempo ha Montella? Noi ci siamo dati un primo traguardo che è alla fine del campionato. Ma non mi sarei aspettato di perdere quattro partite. Bisogna dargli il tempo. Ma Montella è convinto del suo progetto noi siamo convinti che ce la farà. Ci vuole il tempo giusto. MI dicono ricordati che quando Sacchi prese in mano il Milan all'inizio ebbe problemi come i nostri".
> 
> 
> *Fassone a Sky:"Quel gol preso al novantesimo fa male. Le ultime due partite perse lasciano intravedere che c'è gioco che abbiamo timidezze ma che diventeremo squadra. Si riparte da Montella? C'è estrema fiducia e sintonia. Montella sa insegnare calcio e sa fare calcio. Lo farà anche quest'anno. Il mister sa come porre rimedio. I risultati arriveranno. Cosa può fare la società per invertire dal tendenza? Io penso che la società debba rispettare il suo ruolo. Ho fatto delle scelte. Loro mi raccontano e mi aggiornano. Poi io aggiorno il precedente. Il calcio è fatto di imprevisti e di risultati. Dobbiamo dare alla squadra e al mister la massima serenità. Il mister deve trasformare questi singoli in gruppo, in tranquillità. Se non entrassimo in Champions? L'obiettivo è quello. La prima parte del campionato è la più difficile e lo sapevamo. Contiamo di arrivarci nel girone di ritorno. Abbiamo 1,5 punti di media. Se non ci arrivassimo posticiperemmo di un anno tutti i progetti. Ma aspettiamo aprile maggio. Le cose si stanno costruendo, piano piano, ma arriveranno. Ne sono convinto. Troppe responsabilità a Bonucci? Lui le vuole e si esalta. Abbiamo completato il mix con tre esperti come Bonucci, Biglia e Kalinic. Leo è un campione. Basta poco e rivedremo il vecchio Leo".*



Non me la prendo più col clown in panchina, ma con questo qui. Dilettante allo sbaraglio. Si comprende perché sia stato cacciato da tutti i posti in cui ha lavorato.

Non basta la parlantina sciolta e forbita, caro signore. Aiuta all'inizio a turlupinare gli ingenui, ma è un foglia di fico.

Non arriverò mai a dire si stesse meglio con i truffatori che facevano la cresta sul fatturato del club, ma sempre inferno è.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> mi sbagliero', ma oggi si e' certificato* il fallimento totale e completo del nuovo corso del Milan*. E' finito tutto, probabilmente subentreranno altri investitori e andranno via tutti.* Di fatto questa e' gia' una squadra da rifondare di nuovo*



vediamo come prosegue la stagione, ma non hai detto un'assurdità.anzi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Che amarezza...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2017)

Purtroppo anche Fassone ha dimostrato di non avere le "palle" per reggere la pressione mediatica calcistica.

Dopo la sconfitta con la Lazio ebbe una coraggiosa ed energica reazione in diretta TV, ma fu massacrato senza pietà dalla falsa stampa benpensante e una parte di tifoseria che ancora nutriva seranze di un cambiamento. Forse ingenuamente, forse con coraggio, non so, non giudico mai i miei compagni tifosi.

Resta il fatto che da quel massacro post-intervista, anche Fassone è cambiato e si è gallianizzato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Questo qua mi sa che è un altro perdente che sa vendersi bene... Possibile che non sia riuscito a portare al Milan qualcosa di meglio che un ex DS del Cosenza?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah, il rigore poteva starci. Quello si è butatto ma le mani addosso gliele ha messe.



La questione non è il rigore poteva starci, ma l'idiozia del: "gli arbitri tendono a fischiare rigori così".

Ti pare che gli arbitri tendono a fischiare di continuo rigori del genere in ogni partita?

Ha voluto fare il diplomatico, ma gli è uscita male, così incentiva pure gli arbitri a darci rigori contro del genere, non bisogna legittimare certe scelte, MAI.

Come ho detto prima, vuoi essere diplomatico?
Dì: rigore generoso. Stop


----------



## hiei87 (15 Ottobre 2017)

I responsabili principali sono lui e il suo compare, inutile stare a parlare. Sembra quasi che a questo punto gli faccia comodo avere il parafulmini Montella, in modo da far passare in secondo piani i loro disastri...


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (15 Ottobre 2017)

Seriamente credete che cambiando Montella cambierebbe qualcosa??? Questa squadra è stata semplicemente costruita male


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Ottobre 2017)

Esonerare Montella per prendere chi?Mazzarri? Petkovic? Siete pazzi!
Ne riparliamo ad Aprile-Marzo e poi via con Antonio..


----------



## patriots88 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi faccio delle domande ma non ho risposte: ma vogliono davvero buttarla questa stagione? E perchè?



perchè per prendere Mazzarri è meglio restare con Montella e cambiare a giugno con Conte o Ancelotti


----------



## Aron (16 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Esonerare Montella per prendere chi?Mazzarri? Petkovic? Siete pazzi!
> Ne riparliamo ad Aprile-Marzo e poi via con Antonio..



Fassone ha virtualmente esonerato Montella dopo la sconfitta con la Sampdoria. Agli occhi dei giocatori è un allenatore finito. 

Dopo quel commento di Fassone è però successo qualcosa, perché il cambio di comunicazione è stato troppo repentino, come se nulla fosse accaduto.


----------



## simone316 (16 Ottobre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> perchè per prendere Mazzarri è meglio restare con Montella e cambiare a giugno con Conte o Ancelotti



Sempre se allenatori come Ancelotti e Conte vogliano una squadra messa così e probabilmente senza Champions..


----------



## fra29 (16 Ottobre 2017)

simone316 ha scritto:


> Sempre se allenatori come Ancelotti e Conte vogliano una squadra messa così e probabilmente senza Champions..



Appunto.. e soprattutto con una squadra da rifondare e senza probabilmente più il budget di quest'anno.
Ma poi il super Mirabelli oltre a strapagare i Kessie non aveva altri nomi da "vero DS"? Un Tare questo se lo porta a scuola..


----------



## patriots88 (16 Ottobre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Appunto.. e soprattutto con una squadra da rifondare e senza probabilmente più il budget di quest'anno.
> Ma poi il super Mirabelli oltre a strapagare i Kessie non aveva altri nomi da "vero DS"? Un Tare questo se lo porta a scuola..



ma da rifondare cosa.
la rosa è buona.
dalle macerie è stata posta una più che buona base.
certo a questi devi aggiungere 2 giocatori che spostano e un allenatore top


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2017)

"Segnali incoraggianti"... ma io non ci posso credere; io da questa partita esco scoraggiato, altro che incoraggiato.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Ottobre 2017)

Questa rosa rappresenta un' OTTIMA e dico OTTIMA base! Se vengono presi nell'ordine: un'allenatore top, 2 giocatori di livello e qualche rincalzo che non sia un cadavere totale ce la giochiamo per le zone alte. Per essere il primo anno di un progetto di rifondazione, la base che è stata posta è indubbiamente buona.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Questa rosa rappresenta un' OTTIMA e dico OTTIMA base! Se vengono presi nell'ordine: un'allenatore top, 2 giocatori di livello e qualche rincalzo che non sia un cadavere totale ce la giochiamo per le zone alte. Per essere il primo anno di un progetto di rifondazione, la base che è stata posta è indubbiamente buona.


Vero; probabilmente questa stagione sarà un fallimento, ma se le prossime saranno migliori, sarà dovuto anche alle basi che proprio quest'estate sono state gettate. Purtroppo abbiamo sopravvalutato il lavoro della dirigenza: sono state gettate solo e soltanto le basi; per essere squadra ci vorrà ancora tempo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero; probabilmente questa stagione sarà un fallimento, ma se le prossime saranno migliori, sarà dovuto anche alle basi che proprio quest'estate sono state gettate. Purtroppo abbiamo sopravvalutato il lavoro della dirigenza: sono state gettate solo e soltanto le basi; per essere squadra ci vorrà ancora tempo.



Abbiamo tutti sottovalutato i tempi naturali per creare una Squadra con la "S" maiuscola, un gruppo unito e che giochi come un unico organismo. E in ogni caso secondo me, Montella non è in grado di creare quest'armonia. Confermarlo e non aggredire subito un top Mister è stato il vero errore della dirigenza.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Premium:"Abbiamo giocato davvero un bel secondo tempo. Sarebbe stato meritato il pareggio. Non commento l'episodio del rigore. Se l'ha fischiato vuol dire che c'era. C'è stata un'ingenuità di Rodriguez. Gli arbitri tendono a fischiare in queste situazioni. Differenze tra primo e secondo tempo? Il primo tempo è stato giocando in modo diverso rispetto al secondo. Ma in generale. Poi Icardi ha vinto la partita quasi da solo. Ma nel secondo tempo il Milan ha fatto la partita. Abbiamo costruito diverse palle gol. Questo secondo tempo è un punto di partenza importante in vista della partita di giovedì. Al Milan manca un Icardi? Non credo. La nostra rosa è completa. Ci manca il tempo. Si intravedono delle cose, il potenziale. Qualcosa è girata storta, abbiamo pochi punti ma c'è tempo per recuperare. Quanto tempo ha Montella? Noi ci siamo dati un primo traguardo che è alla fine del campionato. Ma non mi sarei aspettato di perdere quattro partite. Bisogna dargli il tempo. Ma Montella è convinto del suo progetto noi siamo convinti che ce la farà. Ci vuole il tempo giusto. MI dicono ricordati che quando Sacchi prese in mano il Milan all'inizio ebbe problemi come i nostri".
> 
> 
> *Fassone a Sky:"Quel gol preso al novantesimo fa male. Le ultime due partite perse lasciano intravedere che c'è gioco che abbiamo timidezze ma che diventeremo squadra. Si riparte da Montella? C'è estrema fiducia e sintonia. Montella sa insegnare calcio e sa fare calcio. Lo farà anche quest'anno. Il mister sa come porre rimedio. I risultati arriveranno. Cosa può fare la società per invertire dal tendenza? Io penso che la società debba rispettare il suo ruolo. Ho fatto delle scelte. Loro mi raccontano e mi aggiornano. Poi io aggiorno il precedente. Il calcio è fatto di imprevisti e di risultati. Dobbiamo dare alla squadra e al mister la massima serenità. Il mister deve trasformare questi singoli in gruppo, in tranquillità. Se non entrassimo in Champions? L'obiettivo è quello. La prima parte del campionato è la più difficile e lo sapevamo. Contiamo di arrivarci nel girone di ritorno. Abbiamo 1,5 punti di media. Se non ci arrivassimo posticiperemmo di un anno tutti i progetti. Ma aspettiamo aprile maggio. Le cose si stanno costruendo, piano piano, ma arriveranno. Ne sono convinto. Troppe responsabilità a Bonucci? Lui le vuole e si esalta. Abbiamo completato il mix con tre esperti come Bonucci, Biglia e Kalinic. Leo è un campione. Basta poco e rivedremo il vecchio Leo".*



Dio santo ragazzi, non ce la faccio più, è un incubo!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Piani alti? Chi? É vivo Li? E Lu Bo? Dove sono? Che fanno di bello? Raccolgono margherite? Perché non erano nemmeno presenti alla presentazione di Milan China. Sono vivi?



Questo è il lato più sconcertante della faccenda. Sembra una nave senza timoniere che va per i cavoli suoi.


----------



## diavolo (16 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Fassone a Sky:"Quel gol preso al novantesimo fa male. Le ultime due partite perse lasciano intravedere che c'è gioco che abbiamo timidezze ma che diventeremo squadra. Si riparte da Montella? C'è estrema fiducia e sintonia. Montella sa insegnare calcio e sa fare calcio. Lo farà anche quest'anno. Il mister sa come porre rimedio. I risultati arriveranno. Cosa può fare la società per invertire dal tendenza? Io penso che la società debba rispettare il suo ruolo. Ho fatto delle scelte. Loro mi raccontano e mi aggiornano. Poi io aggiorno il precedente. Il calcio è fatto di imprevisti e di risultati. Dobbiamo dare alla squadra e al mister la massima serenità. Il mister deve trasformare questi singoli in gruppo, in tranquillità. Se non entrassimo in Champions? L'obiettivo è quello. La prima parte del campionato è la più difficile e lo sapevamo. Contiamo di arrivarci nel girone di ritorno. Abbiamo 1,5 punti di media. Se non ci arrivassimo posticiperemmo di un anno tutti i progetti. Ma aspettiamo aprile maggio. Le cose si stanno costruendo, piano piano, ma arriveranno. Ne sono convinto. Troppe responsabilità a Bonucci? Lui le vuole e si esalta. Abbiamo completato il mix con tre esperti come Bonucci, Biglia e Kalinic. Leo è un campione. Basta poco e rivedremo il vecchio Leo".*


Per quanto mi riguarda hai finito il credito anche tu.


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi faccio delle domande ma non ho risposte: ma vogliono davvero buttarla questa stagione? E perchè?



Ho paura di sì, la risposta potrebbe arrivare dalle cessioni.
Messa così, se non si arriva quarti non ci saranno problemi a cedere i "migliori", Donnarumma 75, Suso 35-40, forse pure Romagnoli per almeno 30 mln e alcune cessioni minori, la stagione è buttata ma le cessioni potrebbero farci recuperare quasi quanto speso lo scorso anno per formare una squadra che poi ha fallito l'obbiettivo dichiarato.
Di mezzo ci sarà ancora il rifinanziamento per l'acquisto del Milan e un allenatore da cacciare, appeal pari a 0 e campagna acquisti sotto media (rispetto alla scorsa e in generale), il fallimento è annunciato e sarà come ritornare ai vecchi tempi in cui il mercato veniva finanziato da una parte del tesoretto ricavato e da lì poi è sempre un circolo vizioso dove è difficile uscire se non becchi i giocatori giusto e l'allenatore che ti va svoltare con il materiale che si ritrova.
Montella sta fallendo dopo un mercato fatto su misura dove lui ha indirizzato gli acquisti di Bonucci e company.


----------



## Casnop (16 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Abbiamo tutti sottovalutato i tempi naturali per creare una Squadra con la "S" maiuscola, un gruppo unito e che giochi come un unico organismo. E in ogni caso secondo me, Montella non è in grado di creare quest'armonia. Confermarlo e non aggredire subito un top Mister è stato il vero errore della dirigenza.


Considerazioni condivisibili. Il rinnovo della fiducia a Montella nasce principalmente dalla mancanza di alternative disponibili sul mercato, e dal convincimento della dirigenza sulla capacità di questo allenatore di comprendere e risolvere i naturali problemi di organizzazione tattica di una squadra e di coesione di un gruppo di giocatori, che sono fisiologici in una rivoluzione tecnica come quella di questa estate. Chiunque avrebbe avuto questi problemi, anche a fronte delle aspettative maturate, la differenza tra l'uno e l'altro sarebbe stata data dalla profondità del lavoro psicologico, oltre che tecnico e tattico, compiuto sui giocatori, e dal tempo di questo lavoro prima di poterne apprezzare i risultati. Non abbiamo l'impressione, tuttora, che questo gruppo di giocatori sia inadeguato; verifichiamo che, pur tra mille oscillazioni, si sta tentando di dare un ordine al caos iniziale; fa invece pensare che, tra Roma ed Inter, siano stati totalizzati zero punti in partite in cui la squadra non ha demeritato, ma in cui ha perso per evidenti errori tecnici dei giocatori, che sono la spia più grande di una insicurezza di fondo, della persuasione, inconscia, che quanto si faccia in campo potrà non servire a vincere, ovvero sarà insufficiente o inutile perché l'avversario saprà sempre come opporvisi. Questo è un aspetto molto serio, perché condizionante di qualunque prestazione, indipendentemente dal valore tecnico dell'avversario. Questa fragilità psicologica non porrà al riparo la squadra nemmeno nelle partite contro il Verona o il Benevento. Qui gli effetti del lavoro di Montella non si stanno notando, ed è da chiedersi il perché, ad oltre tre mesi di stagione. E la transizione perenne del club non sta aiutando, perché questa continua aspettativa di trasformazione e mutamento sta incidendo sulla situazione tecnica, mai così labile ed effimera, perché incerta sulla propria sorte nel domani prossimo venturo. Questo non è l'ultimo Milan di Berlusconi e Galliani, ma piuttosto la peggiore Inter di Moratti, tenera, impotente, in fondo onestamente perdente. Una pacca sulle spalle di comprensione dell'esistente, in quanto suppostamente inevitabile, e via. Vogliamo questo, ci piace, possiamo permettercelo? Quelli di Torino, in questi anni, ci hanno almeno insegnato a dare una risposta a queste domande.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2017)

Senza Champions, l'anno prossimo il mercato sarà finanziato dalle cessioni.
Come giustamente fanno notare sopra, se già quest'anno facciamo pena e, per rinforzarci, andiamo a vendere alcuni dei pezzi migliori, dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## Casnop (16 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi faccio delle domande ma non ho risposte: ma vogliono davvero buttarla questa stagione? E perchè?


Qualcuno ti risponderebbe: perché sono state certamente prese decisioni sulla situazione tecnica, ma per la prossima stagione; non per questa, ma per il futuro prossimo venturo. Più la stagione si dispiega, e più sembra assumere le sembianze di quella del 1986-87, la prima operativa di Berlusconi e Galliani, insediati in società nell'inverno precedente, come ora Li e Fassone. Una campagna acquisti pesante ed aggressiva, ora come allora, ma un allenatore 'ereditato' dalla precedente gestione e confermato, Liedholm allora, oggi Montella; una suggestione del nuovo in estate, il Sacchi ammirato nel Parma allora, un altro allenatore ben identificato (Conte) nella scorsa estate; una stagione minata alla base da questa ambiguità e sfiducia di fondo nelle capacità del tecnico, confermato più per mancanza di alternative che per altro, ora come allora; allora, infine, un gruppo sostanzialmente confermato a fine stagione e rafforzato, con un nuovo allenatore, guarda caso la famosa suggestione dell'anno precedente. Vedremo cosa accadrà ora, non è detto che il Milan possa gestire questa mancanza di equilibrio a lungo. In tutto questo vi è qualcosa di paradossale, ma altrettanto freddamente concepito, ed al Montella confermato con queste riserve varrebbe la pena di aggiungere il Donnarumma rinnovato ora per essere ben rivenduto l'anno prossimo per finanziare la futura campagna acquisti del nuovo allenatore. Ripetiamo, per chi non ci credesse, che tutto questo è già successo.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2017)

Pagliaccio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Questa rosa rappresenta un' OTTIMA e dico OTTIMA base! Se vengono presi nell'ordine: un'allenatore top, 2 giocatori di livello e qualche rincalzo che non sia un cadavere totale ce la giochiamo per le zone alte. Per essere il primo anno di un progetto di rifondazione, la base che è stata posta è indubbiamente buona.


Base buona non direi proprio.I nuovi acquisti stanno rendendo TUTTI al di sotto delle aspettative. Questo signore in ogni caso mi ricorda Cobolli Gigli, uno con un bel portamento ma che guardavi in faccia e dicevi: "È proprio scemo". Sto Fassone è stato sempre mandato via ovunque lavorava e onestamente è meglio se ne vada anche lui. Abbiamo bisogno di gente che sappia fare il proprio lavoro, qui c'è da ricostruire e non possiamo tollerare l'incapacità di ad e ds. Questi hanno cannato una campagna acquisti da 200 milioni.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Ottobre 2017)

Fassò ma vattela a piglià in der cu


----------



## Devil man (16 Ottobre 2017)

Domanda ma la curva quando reagirà a sto scempio, quando marceranno per parlare con i giocatori e la dirigenza?


----------



## krull (16 Ottobre 2017)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Domanda ma la curva quando reagirà a sto scempio, quando marceranno per parlare con i giocatori e la dirigenza?



Chi pensi che abbia ideato la coreografia? I capi ultrà? Dai su...


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi faccio delle domande ma non ho risposte: ma vogliono davvero buttarla questa stagione? E perchè?



Admin, per me è una sceneggiata..sanno che in giro non c'è NESSUNO che salverebbe la baracca..e a sto punto provano a fare quadrato attorno a Montella..per me sono i primi a sapere che hanno fatto la vaccata in estate, era meglio perfino Mancini..

Purtroppo devo ammettere che avevi ragione tu fin da fine della passata stagione quando invocavi il cambio di Montella e dicevi che Spalletti all'Inter avrebbe fatto bene..troppi qui pensavamo l'aeroplanino avrebbe fatto bene, invece sta palesando limiti impressionanti appena l'obbiettivo si è alzato...

Stagione buttata via salvo miracoli


----------



## Milanforever63 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Ragazzi ... facciamo finta di non aver preso il rigore e di aver pareggiato 2-2 .. a mente fredda abbiamo Napoli, Juve, Inter ( lo dicevo che con Spalletti i perdenti si sarebbero raddrizzati .. ) e Roma che piaccia o non piaccia sono uno o più grdini sopra di noi ... ergo quest'anno piazzamento massimo 5* posto e speriamo che le escluse dalla Champions dopo i gironi snobbino la EL ... questo è quanto al di la delle incazzature del momento ..


----------



## jacky (16 Ottobre 2017)

Una persona se non capisce niente di calcio non può fare il Presidente del Milan.
Dichiarazioni al limite della follia, "meritavamo il pari" e che ce ne frega?, "Montella ridarà un gioco come ha fatto l'anno scorso", ma dove? eravamo davanti quando giocavamo in contropiede, "ci riaggiorneremo con lui a fine anno, deve lavorare tranquillo e sereno", "segnali incoraggianti nella ripresa", ma le partite durano 100 minuti, farlo notare è troppo difficile?

Non è uomo di calcio, non sa niente di calcio, non sa come si arriva alla vittoria e che messaggi lanciare allo spogliatoio per vincere.
Le dichiarazioni dopo la gara con la Roma (che non vale niente, ha venduto tutti in estate, mister compreso e sta arrancando) e Inter (che vale la metà di noi e ci ha doppiato) sono la cosa che fa più male.
Molto di più delle sconfitte.

Mandiamo via gente che non ha dimostrato niente, che potrebbe amministrare la Samsung ma non una società di calcio.
E la valutazione di Montella, un allenatore che non ci capisce niente da 10 mesi ormai, è l'apoteosi della loro follia.


----------



## Black (16 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Questa rosa rappresenta un' OTTIMA e dico OTTIMA base! Se vengono presi nell'ordine: un'allenatore top, 2 giocatori di livello e qualche rincalzo che non sia un cadavere totale ce la giochiamo per le zone alte. Per essere il primo anno di un progetto di rifondazione, la base che è stata posta è indubbiamente buona.



su questo hai ragione. Non dobbiamo farci prendere dallo sconforto. Dobbiamo cercare di essere fiduciosi e sperare che qualche innesto nelle prossime sessioni di mercato possa migliorare la situazione.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Ottobre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Base buona non direi proprio.I nuovi acquisti stanno rendendo TUTTI al di sotto delle aspettative. Questo signore in ogni caso mi ricorda Cobolli Gigli, uno con un bel portamento ma che guardavi in faccia e dicevi: "È proprio scemo". Sto Fassone è stato sempre mandato via ovunque lavorava e onestamente è meglio se ne vada anche lui. Abbiamo bisogno di gente che sappia fare il proprio lavoro, qui c'è da ricostruire e non possiamo tollerare l'incapacità di ad e ds. Questi hanno cannato una campagna acquisti da 200 milioni.



Non mi trovi d'accordo ma non importa!


----------



## jacky (16 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Admin, per me è una sceneggiata..sanno che in giro non c'è NESSUNO che salverebbe la baracca..e a sto punto provano a fare quadrato attorno a Montella..per me sono i primi a sapere che hanno fatto la vaccata in estate, era meglio perfino Mancini..
> 
> Purtroppo devo ammettere che avevi ragione tu fin da fine della passata stagione quando invocavi il cambio di Montella e dicevi che Spalletti all'Inter avrebbe fatto bene..troppi qui pensavamo l'aeroplanino avrebbe fatto bene, invece sta palesando limiti impressionanti appena l'obbiettivo si è alzato...
> 
> Stagione buttata via salvo miracoli



Non è una sceneggiata, si fanno intortare dal Mister visto che non capiscono niente di calcio.
Ieri ha ripetuto pari pari le parole del tecnico.
Sottolineare il grande gioco dell'anno scorso è pazzesco, visto che nel ritorno abbiamo un rendimento nettamente peggiore del Crotone.
Qui c'è solo grande incapacità di gestire e affrontare le situazioni, prenderle di petto e smetterla di essere perdenti.
Sono 4 mesi che è iniziata la stagione e parlano ancora di trovare la quadra. Ci sono allenatori che ci mettono 20 giorni ed è pieno di esempi...
Ieri l'Inter faceva pena, giocava con D'ambrosio, Nagatomo, Miranda e Skriniar dietro. Vecino, Gaglia e Borja in mezzo. Uno schifo di squadra (ve ne rendete conto che squadraccia che hanno?) che non ha mai rischiato di perdere contro chi è costato più di 200 milioni.
E ti senti dire che stavamo per pareggiare contro la seconda... quasi come fosse un miracolo. Vergogna e andate via.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Ottobre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non è una sceneggiata, si fanno intortare dal Mister visto che non capiscono niente di calcio.
> Ieri ha ripetuto pari pari le parole del tecnico.
> Sottolineare il grande gioco dell'anno scorso è pazzesco, visto che nel ritorno abbiamo un rendimento nettamente peggiore del Crotone.
> Qui c'è solo grande incapacità di gestire e affrontare le situazioni, prenderle di petto e smetterla di essere perdenti.
> ...



Non so..guarda Fassone magari di calcio puro n capisce poco, ma uno come Mirabelli che avrà visto milioni di partite mi rifiuto di crederlo..


----------



## vota DC (16 Ottobre 2017)

DeJongFrimpong ha scritto:


> Seriamente credete che cambiando Montella cambierebbe qualcosa??? Questa squadra è stata semplicemente costruita male



Quindi mandiamo via biglia, bonucci e silva e ci riprendiamo kucka, poli e bacca così saremo davanti all'inter come lo scorso anno? Non ci sono scuse per far peggio contro una squadra che ci era inferiore ma ha cambiato arbitro. Anche Allegri ha dato la colpa alla rosa, ma a rose invertite Inzaghi lo avrebbe demolito molto di più.


----------



## jacky (16 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so..guarda Fassone magari di calcio puro n capisce poco, ma uno come Mirabelli che avrà visto milioni di partite mi rifiuto di crederlo..



Mirabelli ha fatto certe dichiarazioni da brividi su alcuni calciatori. Troppo sborone e poco pratico fino ad oggi.
Anche il suo tweet con Silva e RR è fuori luogo.

E comunque capire di calcio non significa saper fare il DS e saper costruire una squadra che vince.
Non c'entra niente davvero. Le qualità di un DS devono essere principalmente altre.

Ricordatevi che ha demolito in 2 giorni il settore giovanile che in Italia stava e sta dando i migliori risultati. Per prendere gente che ha esordito con 0-5 e 0-3. Proprio bravi eh!


----------



## Casnop (16 Ottobre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non è una sceneggiata, si fanno intortare dal Mister visto che non capiscono niente di calcio.
> Ieri ha ripetuto pari pari le parole del tecnico.
> Sottolineare il grande gioco dell'anno scorso è pazzesco, visto che nel ritorno abbiamo un rendimento nettamente peggiore del Crotone.
> Qui c'è solo grande incapacità di gestire e affrontare le situazioni, prenderle di petto e smetterla di essere perdenti.
> ...


Altre considerazioni fanno invece ritenere che la situazione sia al contrario molto definita dal lato societario: avanti in ogni caso con Montella sino al termine della stagione, si tenterà di raggiungere l'obiettivo stagionale prescelto, la partecipazione alla prossima Champions League, e poi le strade tra club ed allenatore si separeranno in ogni caso. Nel caso di mancato accesso alla massima competizione europea, il prossimo mercato sarà totalmente finanziato dalla cessione di Donnarumma e, probabilmente, di Suso, mentre l'investimento diretto del club di maggiore contenuto economico sarà fatto sul nuovo allenatore, una volta ottenuta una comoda liberazione anticipata dal contratto con Montella. Il nome è noto a tutti.


----------



## Anguus (16 Ottobre 2017)

Ma segnali incoraggianti di cosa???? Non abbiamo uno straccio di trama offensiva, i giocatori non corrono, la difesa è un colabrodo, ed è così da inizio campionato! Le uniche partite decenti contro avversari 10 gradini sotto di noi! E fa ancora più rabbia rispetto agli scorsi anni, perché fino ad ora ti bastava leggere i nomi in formazione e ti davi una spiegazione. Adesso no! Non è più concepibile, abbiamo perso contro tutte le squadre che ci stanno davanti, perderemo anche con Juve e Napoli e con chiunque proponga calcio. Stagione che rischia di essere un disastro


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Ottobre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Mirabelli ha fatto certe dichiarazioni da brividi su alcuni calciatori. Troppo sborone e poco pratico fino ad oggi.
> Anche il suo tweet con Silva e RR è fuori luogo.
> 
> E comunque capire di calcio non significa saper fare il DS e saper costruire una squadra che vince.
> ...



Anche lì c'è da vedere se Gattuso è adatto al ruolo..
Io mi rifiuto di credere che gente come Bonucci, Biglia e altri possano giocare così male perché sono scarsi..li abbiamo ammirati per anni in altre squadre..mo arrivano e fanno papere ogni partita..per non parlare dell'involuzione di gente come Romagnoli..
A volte si cercano cose mistiche per non vedere la banale realtà, il mister sta sbagliando tutto e si vedeva da Agosto che non aveva le idee chiare..
Poi io sulla gente fuori ruolo mi sbellico..Allegri ha fatto rendere Mandzukic come esterno..e non lo può fare calhanoglu? Semplicemente il misrter deve dare le giuste direttive e dare sicurezza..Montella sta solo facendo casino ad oggi


----------



## jacky (16 Ottobre 2017)

Premesso che questa era LA STAGIONE. Bruciata questa sarà tutto tremendamente diverso e più difficile.

E per me siamo ancora in corsa visto la scarsezza della avversarie, Lazio e Inter su tutte. La Lazio è quella che è, non esaltiamo una squadra che gioca con Strakosha, Patrik, Parolo e lo stesso Immobile. 
Casomai bisognerebbe chiedersi perché noi valiamo 80 e rendiamo 50 mentre loro valgono 60-65 e rendono 85. Stesso discorso dell'Inter che vale 70 e sta rendendo 85-90.
Ma in un campionato normale il Milan dà 15 punti minimo a questa Lazio e 10 a questa Inter.

Chiaramente con allenatore e management all'altezza.


----------



## jacky (16 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Altre considerazioni fanno invece ritenere che la situazione sia al contrario molto definita dal lato societario: avanti in ogni caso con Montella sino al termine della stagione, si tenterà di raggiungere l'obiettivo stagionale prescelto, la partecipazione alla prossima Champions League, e poi le strade tra club ed allenatore si separeranno in ogni caso. Nel caso di mancato accesso alla massima competizione europea, il prossimo mercato sarà totalmente finanziato dalla cessione di Donnarumma e, probabilmente, di Suso, mentre l'investimento diretto del club di maggiore contenuto economico sarà fatto sul nuovo allenatore, una volta ottenuta una comoda liberazione anticipata dal contratto con Montella. Il nome è noto a tutti.



Io temo che con Champions resta Montella e con EL viene un bollito/montato dei soliti (Prandelli, Mancini, Ventura, uno di questi).
Posso sbagliare, ma questa dirigenza non mi sembra in grado di selezionare profili top.
Altrimenti con quel budget saremmo già a posto da 6 mesi. E invece siamo dove siamo...


----------



## robs91 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Cioè Montella ha ripresentato la stessa formazione oscena di Genova e gli diamo ancora degli alibi,boh mi sa che anche questi hanno capito di essere di passaggio e quindi non gliene frega più nulla.


----------

